
Moving from bash to zsh - DanielRibeiro
http://askubuntu.com/questions/1577/moving-from-bash-to-zsh
======
crazydiamond
Recommend reading zsh-lovers (<http://grml.org/zsh/zsh-lovers.html>).

Also check the zsh reference card on the sourceforge website. Learn the
various techniques of globbing on the command line.

For zsh-lovers to make sense, you have to also refer to the zsh reference card
(zsh sourceforge.net site) as well as the User Manual by Peter Stephenson
(pws).

<http://zsh.sourceforge.net/Guide/zshguide.html>

<http://zsh.sourceforge.net/Doc/Release/zsh_toc.html>

I have found the zsh-users mailing list to be a great place to get the best
and quickest answers. The folks who maintain zsh such as pws and others who
have been there for over 12 years (such as Bart Schaffer), answer questions.

